# Bilingual schools near Lake Chapala?



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of any? And, does any happen to know how much they pay? Just looking at options...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Presumably in the archives, has been dealt with before.


----------

